# Ewa Podles Coloratura Contralto



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

I just love her.Her voice type is so rare.She has an awesome lower register(down the C#3) and an unusually high extension up to D6.She knows just the amount of vocal weight to use.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow. She's amazing. It's a shame there are so few contraltos around today.


----------

